# Eloge du Monolithe : châteaux d'eau, silos and Co



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

A la suite de ma contribution au fil "Postez vos plus belles photos", j'ai publié cette image car je me doutais fort que de nombreux fanas des châteaux d'eau, silos, tours de contrôle... fréquentent ce fil :







J'ai donc fait mouche et vous propose de poster ici vos photos ayant trait à ce thème très riche.

Pourquoi avoir nommé ce fil *Eloge du Monolithe* ?

Ma petite théorie en la matière est que la fascination qu'exercent sur bien d'entre nous ces architectures utilitaires, et leur esthétique parfois "involontaire", tient à ce qu'elles évoquent avec puissance la figure originelle du monolithe.
Le monolithe c'est, d'une certaine façon, le début de l'architecture, la première expression d'une volonté humaine d'agir sur l'espace, en un mot : de construire. Sorti de la caverne, l'Homme élève une pierre... et tout commence ! On assemble ensuite quelques grosses pierres pour voir apparaître le mégalithe, et ensuite l'architecture dite "cyclopéenne", comme à Mycènes. Les mégalithes sont attribués à tort aux Celtes, car ils furent érigés plusieurs millénaires avant leur arrivée en Europe. On m'a dit qu'il y en avait de très beaux en Corse, avec des figures gravées sur leurs faces coucou: Patoch').
Les constructions monolithiques restent encore mystérieuses : qui étaient ces peuples qui les ont érigés ? Et surtout : comment ont-ils fait ? Pour édifier les statues de l'Ile de Pâques ou encore le temple de Stonehenge, quelles furent les techniques utilisées ?

Un château d'eau, un silo, ne sont pas des monolithes à proprement parler mais les évoquent fortement, nous renvoyant à leur ancestral pouvoir de fascination...
L'urbaniste Paul Virilio avait employé également le terme à propos des bunkers du Mur de l'Atlantique, dans son ouvrage Bunker Archéologie. 

Si le château d'eau et le silo agricole évoquent spontanément ces figures du monolithe, à vous de nos proposer vos regards, et d'autres possibles lointains héritiers de celui-ci.

Merci d'avance de vos contributions !


----------



## Virpeen (1 Septembre 2006)

Bon, je suis avec une premi&#232;re... Des silos pr&#232;s d'un hangar dans un village voisin... Hihi... ils sont deux aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

Ils m'évoquent deux obélisques cylindriques. Ta photo je l'appelerais bien : "les deux sentinelles".


----------



## macmarco (1 Septembre 2006)

Hop ! Un château d'eau.


----------



## alèm (1 Septembre 2006)

_j'aime bien les artistes conceptuels, &#231;a me faisait bien rire quand j'&#233;tudiais nonchalamment les cuisses de mes voisines l'esth&#233;tique en fac d'art mais je n'ai jamais aim&#233; les segmentations*. N&#233;anmoins et sous le b&#233;n&#233;fice du doute, je laisse le sujet se poursuivre. je vous serais gr&#233;e de quand m&#234;me faire un effort sur la forme puisque le sujet est ambitieux, soyez-le (nice Virpeen ) et si vous manquez arguments, revisionnez les photos de Herndt et Hilla Becher.








*s&#251;rement &#224; cause des dissections de vers segment&#233;s en fac de bio... 
_


----------



## Virpeen (2 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour la r&#233;f&#233;rence al&#232;m... :love: Il me semblait bien les avoir vu quelque part et c'&#233;tait dans un des Taschen consacr&#233;s &#224; la photo (j'sais plus lequel)... G&#233;nial !

Mais faut dire aussi qu'il y a des beaux sp&#233;cimens de ch&#226;teaux d'eau et de chemin&#233;es industrielles en Allemagne (et aux &#201;tats-Unis)... J'adore... :love:

PS : c'est *B*ernd   et puis *hop* !


----------



## Virpeen (2 Septembre 2006)

Mais quand on habite à la campagne, on peut voir beaucoup de silos...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3948218 a dit:
			
		

> _ revisionnez les photos de Herndt et Hilla Becher.
> _



Incontournable, bien sûr. Mais çà s'inscrit dans une démarche typologique et objective plus générale chez les Becher. Quant aux châteaux d'eau, certains architectes, et non des moindres, s'y sont intéressés de près (De Portzamparc, il me semble, mais je confonds peut-être). 
Je ne pense pas que ce fil relève du conceptualisme mais davantage d'une sorte de formalisme, le plus ouvert possible cependant. 
En tout bien tout honneur, cher Picard, proposer une réflexion plastique n'est pas forcémment _a priori_ une démarche relevant de l'art conceptuel. Ou alors tout art est _aussi_ conceptuel. Ce que je ne suis pas loin de penser. Leonardo l'a dit bien avant moi avec sa _cosa mentale_.   
C'est pourquoi, je me répète, il ne s'agit pas d'un fil sur les châteaux d'eau et les silos a proprement parler, mais sur toute construction "moderne" qui peut évoquer un monolithe. Bien entendu, çà place ces deux types de construction au premier plan. A chacun d'interpréter mon propos, bien sûr.

Et puis ces premières contributions sont de qualité. Merci à vous !  :love: 

PS : j'ai pas mal zieuté de châteaux d'eau ce week-end, de plus en plus hérissés de relais GSM. C'est moche.


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2006)

je suis d'accord avec toi donc... aussi pour les antennes GSM...


----------



## Virpeen (3 Septembre 2006)

Ouais, c'est moche un relais GSM et surtout, &#231;a ne rend pas grand chose en photo (enfin moi, j'y arrive pas) ... 
Par contre, l'avantage d'habiter en pleine campagne...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

Silos en Beauce (Loiret), sur la ligne SNCF Paris-Tours.


----------



## macmarco (6 Septembre 2006)

Regardez ce que j'ai ramené de Saint-Malo !


----------



## Virpeen (7 Septembre 2006)

Superbe ! De l'industriel comme j'aime ! :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Tu en as d'autres ? Les ports sont toujours une mine d'or avec leurs b&#226;timents industriels d&#233;pouill&#233;s, aux formes simples. Plein de monolithes !


----------



## macmarco (7 Septembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Tu en as d'autres ? Les ports sont toujours une mine d'or avec leurs bâtiments industriels dépouillés, aux formes simples. Plein de monolithes !




Non, je n'ai pas d'autres de ma virée à Saint-Malo d'avant-hier, mais j'irai "me faire" le port industriel un de ces quatre.
Dans les zones industrielles de Rennes aussi il y a de la matière.


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2006)

Un silo sur un chantier.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

Ce mur depuis lequel d&#233;passe le silo me rappelle une rue de Rennes, mais c'est loin...

Sinon voici une belle douche :






Ma photo reste documentaire, sans recherche d'effet particulier. Mais on peut cependant remarquer la qualit&#233; architecturale du b&#226;timent : le cannelage au long du f&#251;t, le cerclage autour du r&#233;servoir, le petit pavillon des bains-douches avec sa forme rappellant celle d'un bow-window, l'auvent et le garde-corps de la plate-forme. Je n'h&#233;siterais pas &#224; parler de "style", tr&#232;s identifiable des ann&#233;es 30. Et puis il n'a pas &#233;t&#233; d&#233;figur&#233; par les relais GSM...


----------



## Virpeen (11 Septembre 2006)

Respect... 

Remarque : on n'est toujours que 3 dans ce fil...  ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Respect...
> 
> Remarque : on n'est toujours que 3 dans ce fil...  ...



oui, mais plus on est de fous, moins y'a d'riz...  :rose: :rateau:


----------



## nicogala (11 Septembre 2006)

Un grand monolithe de granite...




Y a qd m&#234;me du phallique l&#224;-dedans... non ?


----------



## Virpeen (11 Septembre 2006)

Oh ?!? Ben on aura moins de riz... 

Edit : tr&#232;s chouette photo !


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Ce mur depuis lequel dépasse le silo me rappelle une rue de Rennes, mais c'est loin...



Rue d'Antrain. 





> Sinon voici une belle douche :
> 
> 
> 
> Ma photo reste documentaire, sans recherche d'effet particulier. Mais on peut cependant remarquer la qualité architecturale du bâtiment : le cannelage au long du fût, le cerclage autour du réservoir, le petit pavillon des bains-douches avec sa forme rappellant celle d'un bow-window, l'auvent et le garde-corps de la plate-forme. Je n'hésiterais pas à parler de "style", très identifiable des années 30. Et puis il n'a pas été défiguré par les relais GSM...





Originale comme douche, en effet !


----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Respect...
> 
> Remarque : on n'est toujours que 3 dans ce fil...  ...




Si on peut mettre des Phares, je vous rejoins pour au moins une photo 


Je la poste dès que je la retrouve


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Si on peut mettre des Phares, je vous rejoins pour au moins une photo
> 
> 
> Je la poste dès que je la retrouve



Tu peux mettre tout ce qui, pour toi, t'évoques un monolithe.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Tu peux mettre tout ce qui, pour toi, t'évoques un monolithe.


Tout en restant dans la charte bien entendu


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3963662 a dit:
			
		

> Tout en restant dans la charte bien entendu



Au-delà de la boutade, la remarque de BackCat s'appuie sur une réalité : le monolithe renvoie bien souvent à une forme phallique. Que l'on pense aux menhirs, aux obélisques... symboles des proto-religions qui célébraient la force de vie, le principe de la reproduction sexuée permettant la perpétuation de l'espèce.


----------



## Mops Argo (12 Septembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (24 Septembre 2006)

Un silo sur la route entre Redon et Rennes.


----------



## doudou83 (25 Septembre 2006)

Tous !! je découvre ce fil très sympa!!  Donc voici mon premier monolithe :la cheminée de la cité radieuse(cité du fada) à Marseille .Elle est sur le toit 18è étage(pas très originale)mais à 59m de hauteur .J'espère que cela rentre dans votre fil  Dans tous les cas je vais partir en chasse.....


----------



## Virpeen (25 Septembre 2006)

Wahou ! Superbe ! :love:


----------



## doudou83 (25 Septembre 2006)

Ah merci , j'ai tout bon alors !!!


----------



## nicogala (25 Septembre 2006)

Ouaip , bien vu  (journ&#233;es du patrimoine ?)
Je vais essayer de vous en tirer une bien bonne &#224; Marseille (je p&#232;se bien mes mots...  , vous comprendrez...  ) , j'esp&#232;re juste avoir assez de recul (c'est pas gagn&#233 ou faire un pano vertical...


----------



## Virpeen (25 Septembre 2006)

Ah ben tiens, en parlant de grosse bête : je n'avais pas le grand angle ce jour-là et je n'ai pu résister à la tentation de la prendre...  Une immense cheminée, à Paris dans le 15e (Chris  )... 

Et je vous le fais en 3 fois... (j'ai le droit ?  )


----------



## Virpeen (25 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Virpeen (25 Septembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2006)

_hop ! _



Virpeen a dit:


> (j'ai le droit ?  )


 
_l'intitul&#233; ne l'interdit pas et tu as mon accord. _


----------



## Virpeen (25 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3984512 a dit:
			
		

> _hop ! _
> 
> 
> 
> _l'intitulé ne l'interdit pas et tu as mon accord. _



Hihi... Merci !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

Marco : cette teinte sépia n'appartient qu'à toi... Inimitable   

Virpeen : La seconde photo de la série est la plus impressionnante !!! Le Monolithe à l'état pur, hors échelle, dans une lumière irréelle. Je me répète : impressionnant !  :love:


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2006)

_tiens -> ... 








n'est-ce pas Virpeen ? 
_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3984695 a dit:
			
		

> _tiens -> ...
> 
> 
> n'est-ce pas Virpeen ?
> _



Ouaips ben qu'est-ce que t'attends pour aller photographier la tour Perret, toi, hein ?


----------



## DarkRomz (26 Septembre 2006)

Ma contribution Silouesque !!  







Mais c'est Ennoorrrmmme Virpeen


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Ouaips ben qu'est-ce que t'attends pour aller photographier la tour Perret, toi, hein ?




_edit : maintenant, je suis de retour sous la tour de Bretagne ! _


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Virpeen (3 Octobre 2006)

Allez, une petite moisson... et qui sait ? tout ça est peut-être tombé à l'heure qu'il est, vu le vent qui souffle par ici...


----------



## DarkRomz (3 Octobre 2006)




----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2006)




----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2006)

Je reviens vers vous après plus de quatre semaines d'absence forcée par mon FAI en raison de mon déménagement.  

J'ai découvert avec plaisir que ce fil vit sa vie, et vous remercie tous chaleureusement de vos photos de grande qualité. D'autant que les interprétations que chacun peut faire du monolithe s'enrichissent à chaque contribution. Un grand merci à tous !  

Au bout de la voie, ils veillent....


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2006)

Je découvre le sujet.

Une petite contribution. La tour de la centrale solaire Thémis, dans les Pyrénées Orientales. Le projet initial a été abandonné, il y a une vingtaine d'années. Trop peu rentable. En attendant des projets de reconversion, le site se visite.


----------



## macmarco (2 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2006)

Superbe Marco ! :love:   J'adore ce béton banché avec l'empreinte du coffrage, qui ressort dans cette lumière très "sculptante".

La croix fait bien entendu "cerise sur le gâteau" car face à la puissance de ce monolithe brut, il faut quand même rappeler aux observateurs qu'il s'agit d'une... église. Cela me fait penser que chez en nous _e brezonnegh Bro_ les menhirs furent christiannisés de la même façon avec des rajouts de croix à leur sommet !


----------



## yvos (4 Novembre 2006)

ma petite contribution à ce sujet


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2006)

Ici les chateaux d'eau sont reconvertis.. Salle de congrès en bas, restaurant tournant en haut. On y mange affreusement mal.

(Et pour répondre à ta question Jul, le four solaire d'Odeillo n'est pas très loin de la centrale Thémis  )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> ma petite contribution à ce sujet
> 
> photo​



Merci de ta réponse.  
Je me doutais bien que c'était du côté de chez Alèm coucou. Cela se reconnaît à la lumière, aux couleurs et aussi aux lanières boisées sur les pentes qui ont pour rôle de retenir les terres. Dans la Somme on appelle cela les "rideaux".


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2006)

_d'ailleurs, je ne sais pas si tu sais, mais elles sont souvent m&#234;me d'origine gallo-romaine (du c&#244;t&#233; de Ribemont/Ancre puisque de temps &#224; autre tu vas par l&#224; ! 

cf : elle claque ta photo mon yvos ! 
_


----------



## Luc G (4 Novembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je d&#233;couvre le sujet.
> 
> Une petite contribution. La tour de la centrale solaire Th&#233;mis, dans les Pyr&#233;n&#233;es Orientales. Le projet initial a &#233;t&#233; abandonn&#233;, il y a une vingtaine d'ann&#233;es. Trop peu rentable. En attendant des projets de reconversion, le site se visite.



Les projets de reconversion sont bien avanc&#233;s : d'une part une centrale photovolta&#239;que qui r&#233;utilisera une partie des supports orientables de Th&#233;mis, d'autres une nouvelle centrale thermodynamqiue qui utilisera les autres. Th&#233;mis &#233;tait en fait un outil de R & D pour EDF plus qu'une centrale de production mais il y a eu, &#224; l'&#233;poque, beaucoup de non-dits d'un c&#244;t&#233;, d'esbroufe de l'autre sur le sujet.

Histoire de ne pas flooder, quelques monolithes loz&#233;riens 






PS. Les petits trucs qui d&#233;passent sont les vases de S&#232;vres et de Chine des corniches du M&#233;jean, 20 m&#232;tres de haut quand m&#234;me


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2006)

Belle contribution. L'arriv&#233;e des monolithes naturels.


----------



## Picouto (6 Novembre 2006)

Première contribution pour ma part... en plein coeur de Bordeaux


----------



## Virpeen (6 Novembre 2006)

Wahou ! Splendiiiiiiide ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Picouto (9 Novembre 2006)

Toujours en plein coeur de Bordeaux (quelque chose à voir avec la compagnie du gaz de ville)




​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

Premi&#232;re incursion sur ce fil que je suis depuis ses d&#233;buts, et d'abord, bravo &#224; tous 













Comment peut-on s'&#233;prendre de choses inertes comme la pierre ?
Comment le froid et la douleur peuvent-ils &#234;tre appr&#233;ci&#233;s dans ce contexte ?
Comment notre regard peut-il &#234;tre aimant&#233; de la sorte continuellement ?
Comment c'&#233;tait quand on n'y &#233;tait pas ?

&#199;a c'est un monolithe dans le style que j'appr&#233;cie tout particuli&#232;rement


----------



## doudou83 (9 Novembre 2006)

Superbe série !!  Cela donne envie de partie de suite !!  Sans bouger , j'ai pris un bon bol d'air..


----------



## macmarco (9 Novembre 2006)

Changement d'échelle.


----------



## teo (10 Novembre 2006)

Je suis en pleine lecture de la tétralogie des odyssées _2001_, _2010_, _2061_ et _3001_ par Arthur C. Clarck alors je vois des monolithes partout :love: 




 [URL="http://flickr.com/photos/teo-in-paris/"]





[/URL]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Je suis en pleine lecture de la tétralogie des odyssées _2001_, _2010_, _2061_ et _3001_ par Arthur C. Clarck alors je vois des monolithes partout :love:



Evidemment... Le Monolithe de 2001, tout le monde le connaît. Il en réalité Suisse. C'est une grosse plaque de chocolat de G'nèèèève.   :rateau:


----------



## Sloughi (10 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Virpeen (11 Novembre 2006)

Ah ben si on a droit aux marques... voilà... :rose:


----------



## teo (11 Novembre 2006)

_mille excuses d'avance si on avait pas le droit aux marques _


----------



## Virpeen (11 Novembre 2006)

Mille excuses d'avances aussi... :rose: T'as raison, on ne sait jamais...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2006)

Effectivement les "totems publicitaires" verticaux semblent bien utiliser les fortes capacit&#233;s de signalement du monolithe... Maintenant si on peut &#233;viter de faire partir le fil sur des photos d'&#233;dicules publicitaires...  

Encore que pour la derni&#232;re photo de Virpeen love: ) on soit peut-&#234;tre davantage dans l'id&#233;e du fanal ou du drapeau. Un m&#226;t est-il encore un monolithe ? Je ne le pense pas car le but du m&#226;t est justement de se faire le plus mince possible, de chercher &#224; s'effacer pour faire flotter le signal dans la l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233; des airs, comme hors du champ gravitationnel. Ce dernier, le monolithe ne le nie pas. Au contraire. Dans la relation qu'il maintient entre la terre et le ciel, il est &#224; proprement parler *pesant*, au sens o&#249; il figure cette force gravitationnelle terrestre. Ce qui implique par l&#224; &#233;galement des notions de *densit&#233;* et d'*&#233;paisseur*. Un monolithe c'est aussi et donc de la *mati&#232;re* qui semble &#224; peine mise en forme.


----------



## teo (11 Novembre 2006)

Oui, difficile de s'automodérer aussi  La colonne m'a frappé hier et j'ai pensé directement au fil, par contre, avec le recul, elle passe moins bien.
Si un modo peut enlever la colonne Morris, ça ne me pose pas de pb. L'hôtel par contre, y'a de la pub dessus mais il est monolithe, pour moi en tout cas, même s'il se prolonge derrière.
il n'est pas particulièrement beau, mais il est impressionnant vu d'en bas.

Dans le genre impressionnant, la tour de la Tate Modern, à Londres. Dommage qu'à l'époque je n'avais qu'un T630. Faut que je retrouve les scans des argentiques.



​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> .........Faut que je retrouve les scans des argentiques.



Oh que oui !  Voilà un beau monolithe ! :love:


----------



## Virpeen (11 Novembre 2006)

Tu as tout à fait raison jul29 zen... Heu... Si un modo passe par là, pourrait-il enlever ma photo rpécédente ? (je ne peux plus éditer :rose


----------



## macmarco (11 Novembre 2006)

Monolithe couché.
C'est une photo que j'avais utilisée comme carte postale(d'où le timbre et les trucs rajoutés  ) et malheureusement je n'en avais tirée qu'une, il faudra que j'en tire d'autres.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Tu as tout &#224; fait raison jul29 zen... Heu... Si un modo passe par l&#224;, pourrait-il enlever ma photo rp&#233;c&#233;dente ? (je ne peux plus &#233;diter :rose



Heu... :mouais:  Je ne suis pas un donneur de le&#231;ons...  et je suis contre la censure !   Alors comme ta photo est chouette, je propose de la laisser. Le but de ce fil est aussi de montrer les limites de l'interpr&#233;tation du monolithe, les tatonnements, les "repentirs" comme on dit en peinture, bref comment ce fil vit, comment on y &#233;change, comment on s'y interroge. WORK IN PROGRESS !  

Macmarco : :love:
Sloughi : merci de nous rejoindre. Bel ensemble monolithique.  Ta photo gagnerait sans doute &#224; un cadrage encore plus frontal et serr&#233;, par &#233;limination du premier plan. Enfin c'est mon avis...


----------



## Sloughi (13 Novembre 2006)




----------



## teo (15 Novembre 2006)

Quelques monolithes vu d'un point de vue imprenable 







_(Je vous conseille la visite de la Bibliothèque Fr. Mitterrand, sur rv, gratuit. L'accès aux salles de réception ne se fait que si aucune soirée n'est prévue, se renseigner avant. Attention, on ne visite pas les étages, à part quelques salles de lecture. C'est avant tout une histoire de la TGB plutot qu'un parcours touristiques ) Sur trois visites, je n'ai pu monter que deux fois)_


----------



## Wolfmac (17 Novembre 2006)

je viens de découvrir ce topic et je l'adore déjà,
voilà ma modeste contribution

quelques souvenirs d'un petit week-end en haute normandie

Eoliennes sur les hauteurs d'Etretat





Entre le pont de normandie et le havre


----------



## Sloughi (19 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2006)

La photo de Sloughi love: ) me renvoie &#224; une de mes interrogations permanentes sur l'architecture industrielle : comment un b&#226;timent qui a &#233;t&#233; construit &#224; des fins strictement utilitaires, sans aucune intention esth&#233;tique, se r&#233;v&#232;le-t-il - involontairement - &#234;tre justement porteur d'une esth&#233;tique ? Est-ce seulement le fait de mon regard personnel ? Je n'en suis pas si s&#251;r, vu le nombre de photos qui t&#233;moignent ici du m&#234;me sentiment. 
Les formes &#233;l&#233;mentaires (cylindre et pav&#233 qui composent ce monolithe cr&#233;ent quelque chose de puissamment &#233;vocateur.


----------



## macmarco (23 Novembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)

_vous vous refilez des scripts avec Steve pour polaro&#239;d655&#239;ser vos photos ? 
_


----------



## macmarco (23 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4064000 a dit:
			
		

> _vous vous refilez des scripts avec Steve pour polaro&#239;d655&#239;ser vos photos ?
> _







Ca n'est pas un script.
Steve et moi n'avons pas besoin de nous en refiler


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)

_soit... vraiment pas facile les bretons... _


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)

_





d&#233;dicac&#233; &#224; Elisabeth et &#224; Jul... celle l&#224; ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4064137 a dit:
			
		

> _ éolienne
> dédicacé à Elisabeth et à Jul... celle là !
> _



 
En Beauce ? TGV Nantes-Paris ?


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)

_oui, monsieur ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

Bon...   
















​
cela étant dit, je ne suis pas si sûr qu'une éolienne puisse réellement évoquer un monolithe...


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2006)

_tu acceptes les sauterelles d'acier ? 



_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4064245 a dit:
			
		

> _tu acceptes les sauterelles d'acier ? _




Oula ! Avec une telle question, me voil&#224; plac&#233; en d&#233;tenteur du "Dogme du Monolithe" :rateau:   (c'est un peu un pl&#233;onasme car le dogmatisme est le plus souvent monolithique !). 

Disons qu'&#224; bien y r&#233;fl&#233;chir, et pour les raisons que j'ai &#233;voqu&#233;es pr&#233;c&#233;demment, les objets industriels tels que les &#233;oliennes, les cribleuses de granulats (c'est bien &#231;&#224; ta "sauterelle" ?) etc. ne sont pas des monolithes. Leur fonction dynamique, qui se lit dans leurs structures, en est &#224; mon avis la cause. Du moins est-ce mon avis. Et c'est le r&#244;le de ce fil de chercher les limites de la d&#233;finition au travers de tous ces exemples.

Je voudrais ici encore r&#233;it&#233;rer mes remerciements &#224; tous les participants de ce fil et &#224; la qualit&#233; des contributions.


----------



## macmarco (24 Novembre 2006)

Jul, cette photo et la précédente(et quelques autres de la gare au moment de la construction de la nouvelle) ont été prises depuis la passerelle qui enjambait les voies et qui a été démolie une fois la nouvelle gare terminée.
Ce sont les ateliers à l'est de la gare, vers la plaine de Baud et Saint-Hélier(l'immeuble à l'arrière-plan). 


alèm, j'était grippé hier et dans ces cas-là, ça peut grincer.


----------



## Sloughi (25 Novembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (25 Novembre 2006)

Un monolithe plein dans un monolithe creux.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

Bravo Marco !


----------



## doudou83 (26 Novembre 2006)

J'ai retrouvé ce joli monolhite hare de Goury à la pointe de la Hague .Août 2006


----------



## alan.a (26 Novembre 2006)

Monolithe commun


----------



## doudou83 (27 Novembre 2006)

Dans la série des phares j'ai aussi celui de Gatteville à peu près dans le même coin (Barfleur) 1 beau monolithe nan ?


----------



## macmarco (27 Novembre 2006)




----------



## meskh (28 Novembre 2006)

H&#244;tel au Qatar


----------



## tirhum (28 Novembre 2006)

Et comme &#231;a ?!... 

Tu t'es tromp&#233; dans l'option pour afficher... 

_Un bidouillage avec les balises, et c'est bon !!...  


P.S : par contre elle est lourde..... et grande, ton image !!....  
_


----------



## macmarco (28 Novembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> H&#244;tel au Qatar




C'est du code html, normal que &#231;a ne fonctionne pas sur les forums.
Tu as juste copi&#233; le mauvais code, choisis celui nomm&#233; "thumbnail for forums"(1 ou 2, les deux fonctionnent sur MacG).


----------



## alèm (30 Novembre 2006)

_nam&#233;o ! _


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

Alèm aka "Le Seurat du Monolithe" !  :love: 

(Sans déc' : allez voir cette toile du Maître ici)


----------



## alèm (1 Décembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (1 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

:love: :love: :love: 
Magnifique !  
On dirait du sténopé.
J'adore ces images qui apparaissent (volontairement) "pauvres" sur le plan technique, un peu "crades" mêmes*. Elles sont d'une grande force plastique ! Je trouve que leur aspect rudimentaire, sans détour, presque brut s'accorde à merveille au sujet du monolithe (simplicité de la forme, matérialité...). Une sorte d'adéquation totale entre la forme et le fond dans tes images.

Bravo Rémi !  



* en réalité il faut aussi une grande maîtrise pour parvenir à ce résultat !


----------



## alèm (1 Décembre 2006)

_ah, mais dites donc, c'est vrai que j'ai une pelloche charg&#233;e dans le st&#233;nop&#233; aussi...   

o&#249; c'est que j'l'ai mis ?!! 
_


----------



## Cillian (2 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Cillian (3 Décembre 2006)

Le même moulin, sous la neige, l'hiver dernier.






​


En fait ce que je voulait vous montrer, c'est la cheminée à coté du moulin. Cette cheminée est  "_un point remarquable_".



  Humm! Allé un peu d'histoire  :hein: :

_Le premier réseau géodésique, réalisé par  Cassini et Fils entre 1680 et 1783, s'apuie sur une ligne "Méridienne" allant de Dunkerque à Barcelone et dont le moulin de Belle Assise plus particulièrement la cheminée) est un des point remarquables. (altitude : 148,6m)

La géodésie est une science qui étudie la forme et les dimensions de la terre en s'appuyant sur les positions de points remarquables matérialisés de façon durable (point géodésiques). Elle trouve des applications dans les travaux de cartographie, de génie civil, de navigation..._


----------



## Sloughi (4 Décembre 2006)




----------



## doudou83 (5 Décembre 2006)

*Petit monolithe au parc de Bercy










*​


----------



## Luc G (5 Décembre 2006)

Pour les Charentais


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2006)




----------



## doudou83 (10 Décembre 2006)

*Les Anciens Frigos De Paris (13è ardt )





*​


----------



## macmarco (10 Décembre 2006)

Petits monolithes urbains.


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (12 Décembre 2006)

excellent!


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2006)

Une très vielle image faite à l'Olympus OM2n.​


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Superbe série Amok !  :love: Beau regard sur le monolithe...


----------



## yvos (13 Décembre 2006)

on va éviter de poster une photo juste derrière, parce que là..


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> on va &#233;viter de poster une photo juste derri&#232;re, parce que l&#224;..



Merci, mais j'ai vu de bien belles images dans les pages pr&#233;c&#233;dentes, alors ne m'&#244;tes pas le plaisir d'en regarder de nouvelles !


----------



## macmarco (13 Décembre 2006)

Tr&#232;s belle s&#233;rie en effet Amok ! 

Allez, c'est moi qui m'y colle !


----------



## doudou83 (13 Décembre 2006)

Bon, c'est vrai que de passer après les maîtres...c'est un peu dur ,voir minable !:love:




​


----------



## macmarco (13 Décembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> Bon, c'est vrai que de passer après les maîtres...c'est un peu dur ,voir minable !:love:
> 
> ​





Tss tss !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2006)

... J'en ai plein les cartons !  Montréal :








​


----------



## Virpeen (13 Décembre 2006)

Doucement... Doucement... Je suis proche de l'arrêt cardiaque...:love:


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2006)

Ce qu'il y avait de bien avec l'argentique, c'est qu'il était possible de s'amuser avec des lumières mélangées d'une façon bien plus "naturelle". 






Olympus OM2n, Fujichrome 400 / lumière artificielle (éclairage public).​


----------



## kanako (13 Décembre 2006)

aha&#8230; superbes monolythes dans ces deux derni&#232;res pages (et m&#234;me aussi avant)  
bin moi j'en ai un peu en argentique aussi, donc pour bient&#244;t (quand je recevrai mon DD externe, je pourrai enfin scanner tout &#231;a)


----------



## macmarco (13 Décembre 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

D'abord un GRAND MERCI love: ) à tous pour vos contributions. Je suis stupéfait de voir à quel point ce thème vous inspire et découvre avec émerveillement toutes les pistes que vous avez ouvertes !
En ouvrant ce fil, je ne savais pas comment il allait évoluer, si le thème n'était pas trop fermé. Il n'en est rien : *grâce à vous !*.  

Vos images m'inspirent des réflexions qui ne m'étaient pas venues jusqu'ici, bien que la figure du monolithe, vous l'avez compris, m'obsède depuis longtemps...  

Par exemple la superbe série d'Amok nous montre différents exemples d'architectures et qui nous posent les questions suivantes : "Jusqu'où la figure du monolithe est-elle assumée ? Jusqu'où l'architecture cherche-t-elle à s'en écarter ?". La réponse - ou son début - se situe peut-être dans une question de *degré* entre l'opacité et la transparence.
Ainsi les buildings de Montréal sont des Monolithes percés de toutes part. Tous ses grand buildings de verre, reflétant le ciel, constellés d'ouvertures, ne cherchent-ils pas à faire oublier leur matérialité monolithique ? En revanche, la photo du bâtiment montrée en post 122, même si quelques ouvertures sont présentes, reste pour moi un monolithe. Les traces des coffrages de béton évoquent une "brutalité" presque originelle. Et en nous montrant des églises (Marco : c'est pas Ste Melaine ?) Marco et Alèm ne nous disent-ils pas que toute architecture dérive du monolithe ?


----------



## macmarco (15 Décembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> ...(Marco : c'est pas Ste Melaine ?) ...




Non, ce n'est pas Saint-Melaine(Notre Dame), c'est le beffroi de l'h&#244;tel de Ville. 

[Edith]
Hop ! Notre Dame, Place Saint(et pas sainte  )-Melaine(Ev&#234;que de Rennes au VI&#232;me si&#232;cle, selon la plaque  ).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Merci de me rafraîchir ma mémoire rennaise, Marco !


----------



## Sloughi (15 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Paski.pne (15 Décembre 2006)

Iglesia San Marcos (XIIe S) - Salamanca :


----------



## Jec (15 Décembre 2006)

Usine de Briques au Bangladesh ! Ou didgeridoo géants ...


----------



## doudou83 (20 Décembre 2006)

Pilier pour l'éclairage du stade Charléty



​


----------



## macmarco (21 Décembre 2006)

La tour de France 3.


----------



## jeanba3000 (22 Décembre 2006)

Deux monolithes gigantesques &#224; l'&#233;chelle de leurs b&#226;tisseurs...


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Luc G (23 Décembre 2006)

Aux sources de la Loire


----------



## Luc G (23 Décembre 2006)

Ou alors sous la terre, avant les sources et résurgences


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

Oh ! L'aven d'Orgnac


----------



## Luc G (23 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4102035 a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! L'aven d'Orgnac



  Un connaisseur !

La prochaine fois, je mets l'Aven Armand et des rochers de Lozère histoire que les gens ne croient pas que l'Ardèche, c'est mieux que la Lozère.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

J'en ai 80 photos je crois, faut que j'en sorte une pour appeler vers une galerie &#233;ventuellement  Jolie photo en tout cas


----------



## Amok (25 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)

J'aime !   :love:

Bravo Tibo !


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## Virpeen (27 Décembre 2006)

&#199;a faisait longtemps...


----------



## teo (28 Décembre 2006)

Un géant peut en cacher un autre 

(clic pour info)​


----------



## macmarco (28 Décembre 2006)

Rennes ou Ba&#239;konour ?


----------



## Amok (28 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (28 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (28 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## macmarco (29 Décembre 2006)

Une autre version de la photo de mon post précédent.


----------



## Sloughi (31 Décembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (31 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (1 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## teo (2 Janvier 2007)

Clic-Photo pour plus d'infos​
Désolé, pas retrouvé pour l'instant de meilleure résolution


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2007)

Cathédrale de Lausanne


----------



## Craquounette (2 Janvier 2007)

Je viens régulièrement admirer ce qui se fait dans ce fil  
Et moi qui n'arrive à rien avec tous ces silo agricoles autour de chez moi... Décidément, c'est pas encore mon truc... Mais peut etre que ça va venir 

Encore bravo


----------



## Amok (2 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## mado (2 Janvier 2007)

Lyon. Et ses passerelles.


----------



## macmarco (3 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (3 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Picouto (3 Janvier 2007)

c'est où ?


----------



## Sloughi (3 Janvier 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> c'est où ?



La photo prise a Marans ( Charente-Maritime)


----------



## Picouto (4 Janvier 2007)

Sloughi a dit:


> La photo prise a Marans ( Charente-Maritime)


Surprenant ce pentagramme en plein fronton


----------



## Luc G (4 Janvier 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Surprenant ce pentagramme en plein fronton



Tu n'as pas remarqué que c'était Noël et qu'on avait rajouté des illuminations partout ? 
Je suppose que c'est de ça qu'il s'agit. (Mon gamin photographie toutes les illuminations qu'il trouve, on se demande où il a pêché cette obsession  et du coup, je me rends compte un peu mieux de ce qu'il y a comme illuminations et des étoiles sur des églises, on en a photographié ces jours-ci de Limoges à Peñiscola. Il a carrément fait un calendrier de l'Avent (qui continue après ) sur notre site.


----------



## Picouto (4 Janvier 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Tu n'as pas remarqué que c'était Noël et qu'on avait rajouté des illuminations partout ?
> Je suppose que c'est de ça qu'il s'agit. (Mon gamin photographie toutes les illuminations qu'il trouve, on se demande où il a pêché cette obsession  et du coup, je me rends compte un peu mieux de ce qu'il y a comme illuminations et des étoiles sur des églises, on en a photographié ces jours-ci de Limoges à Peñiscola. Il a carrément fait un calendrier de l'Avent (qui continue après ) sur notre site.


hummmmmm... v'là que je fais dans le Odré-like moi :rateau:


 au temps pour moi


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2007)

juste avant la tempête ​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> ​



Ton talent le rend intéressant, esthétique même  , mais voilà bien un monolithe dont je ne ferai pas l'éloge ! Quelle défiguration au coeur de Paris. 
Je n'arrive toujours pas à m'y faire, surtout quand on le voit dans la perspective du champ de Mars.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2007)




----------



## esope (7 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## lufograf (8 Janvier 2007)

Apparement c'est la page des premi&#232;res fois !! Donc hop !






Des monolithes auvergnats (d&#233;sol&#233; LucG!) du genre d&#233;finitifs...​


----------



## teo (8 Janvier 2007)

Pris en décembre mais pas posté, je l'avais zappé çuilà 

Ce bâtiment est étrange, je pense à un décor de ciné, façon science-fiction, je ne sais pourquoi, sans doute qu'on pourrait multiplier sa taille par 10 et en faire un décor d'immeubles façon megalopolis ou l'arrière d'un vaisseau spatial _(mais quelle imagination Teo, arrête )_

_Autre point de vue, en plan plus large, en cliquant sur l'image_


----------



## lufograf (8 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> je pense à un décor de ciné, façon science-fiction, je ne sais pourquoi, sans doute qu'on pourrait multiplier sa taille par 10 et en faire un décor d'immeubles façon megalopolis ou l'arrière d'un vaisseau spatial



Heu ? Dans ce genre là ??!


----------



## teo (8 Janvier 2007)

Transmission de pens&#233;e ? 


Ca fait presque peur


----------



## teo (8 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## Wolfmac (8 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> _merci de lire les conseils pour bien poster dans ce forum_
> 
> 
> Pris en d&#233;cembre mais pas post&#233;, je l'avais zapp&#233; &#231;uil&#224;
> ...



un petit HS : souvenir, souvenir j'ai habiter cette immeuble il y a 12 ans :love: 
voil&#224; c'est fini le HS


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> photo
> 
> Pris en décembre mais pas posté, je l'avais zappé çuilà
> 
> ...



je le connais lui ...


----------



## Stargazer (8 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Wolfmac (9 Janvier 2007)

ah tr&#232;s jolie c'est ou ?


----------



## Stargazer (9 Janvier 2007)

C'est le _Old Man of Storr_ sur l'&#238;le de skye en Ecosse !


----------



## macmarco (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## La mouette (14 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (16 Janvier 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Surprenant ce pentagramme en plein fronton



Tu as oublié ce qu'ont dit les jésuites à propos de l'étoile qui a guidé les rois mages ?


----------



## Picouto (16 Janvier 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Tu as oublié ce qu'ont dit les jésuites à propos de l'étoile qui a guidé les rois mages ?


----------



## lumai (16 Janvier 2007)

Des cheminées accolées





​


----------



## macmarco (16 Janvier 2007)

lumai a dit:


> Des cheminées accolées
> 
> ​





Elle est superbe cette photo Carole !   :love:


----------



## lufograf (17 Janvier 2007)

C'est vrai, qu'elle est superbe cette photo, il y a un ambiance tr&#232;s particuli&#232;re qui me fait penser au film Delicatessen ! Ce qui fait tout de m&#234;me r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; l'un des meilleur directeur photo (pour moi), &#224; savoir : Darius Khondji (Delicatessen, la cit&#233; des enfants perdus, Seven, Beaut&#233; vol&#233;e, Alien 4, la 9&#232;me porte, la plage, panic room, le clip de Madonna "Frozen", et plein d'autre que j'oublie !) Donc  lumai ! !

Oups! Je suis hors sujet, moi !  *Vite, vite un monolithe ! *  







Image r&#233;alis&#233;e sans aucun trucage (a part, un poil de colorim&#233;trie  )...
 Ce monolithe &#224; la Kubrick-style  , 
flotte quelque part pr&#232;s du Puy de Sancy ! :love: 


​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Image réalisée sans aucun trucage (a part, un poil de colorimétrie  )...
> Ce monolithe à la Kubrick-style  ,
> flotte quelque part près du Puy de Sancy ! :love:
> 
> ...



Impressionnant.


----------



## Luc G (17 Janvier 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> )...
> Ce monolithe à la Kubrick-style  ,
> flotte quelque part près du Puy de Sancy ! :love:



Un contrepoids du téléphérique ou d'un téleski ?

Comment ça, je suis terre-à-terre et je n'ai aucun respect pour le fantastique ?  :rose:


----------



## lufograf (17 Janvier 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Un contrepoids du téléphérique ou d'un téleski ?



Briseur de mythe !!   Et pi d'abord ce n'est même pas ça, mossieur-de-le-montagne !!  
Il s'agit du contrepoids d'un télésiège !   Ce qui est, vous en conviendrez, totalement différent !    

On reconnaît les arpenteurs des hauteurs !


----------



## al02 (17 Janvier 2007)

Place Vendôme.​


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Janvier 2007)

​
PS :  Luma&#239;


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ​
> PS :  Lumaï





Très chouette Tibo !   :love:

Un alignement de monolithes sur les bords du TGV.


----------



## Picouto (22 Janvier 2007)

Montréal




​


----------



## Sloughi (22 Janvier 2007)




----------



## mado (23 Janvier 2007)

C'est un peu un monolithe mon crayon non ? :rose: Le brouillard se levait sur Lyon, après 4 jours de gris. J'aime bien le brouillard. Au moment où il s'estompe sur cette ville 
Merci à mon professeur de Photoshop du soir. Grâce à lui ça penche un peu moins et il fait moins _froid_.






​


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2007)

bon bah


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2007)

_





souvenir d'un pass&#233; heureux (mais beaucoup trop chaud&#8230
_


----------



## mado (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4142809 a dit:
			
		

> bon bah
> 
> Barcelona..non ?



Elle était pas finie la dernière fois que j'y suis passée. Le chantier était intéressant aussi note !


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2007)

_j'aime bien me dire qu'elle ne sera jamais finie&#8230; et qu'on pourra toujours y voir cet entrelac orange &#224; l'int&#233;rieur&#8230; un vrai Matthew Barney dans le fond&#8230; 

mais bon, pas trop le d&#233;sir d'y retourner&#8230; pour le moment. &#231;a m'a co&#251;t&#233; l&#224;&#8230;
_


----------



## alan.a (24 Janvier 2007)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] un vrai Matthew Barney dans le fond 
[/QUOTE]

 ... :mouais: ...


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2007)

alan.a a dit:


> ... :mouais: ...



_si tu les veux, je les ai dans le fond de mon disque dur _


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2007)




----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2007)

_formes et contre-formes_, le sujet se fait elliptique


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2007)




----------



## wip (25 Janvier 2007)

Alem, j'adore  .



​


----------



## r0m1 (25 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous, premier post dans ce fil, en espérant colller au sujet avec ce cliché, c'est une de mes toutes premières photos prise en argentique quand mon frère commençait à me refiler sa passion de la photo


----------



## Sloughi (26 Janvier 2007)




----------



## lufograf (26 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir à vous amis du monomaniaque du monollithe !

Un petit lien (section "LANDSCAPE") assez déprimant (ou motivant c'est selon les caractères  ) pour bons nombre d'entre nous ! vous pourrez notemment y trouver ce genre d'image.

Mais puisque sur Macgé le floodage n'existe pas   voici un alignement monolithique plutôt contemporain.
Mais je suis peut être au limite du hors sujet (?). A vous de juger !





​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Au temps pour moi. Je me croyais chez moi.


----------



## yvos (28 Janvier 2007)




----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2007)

_Décidément flickr, c'est quand même bizarre
en grand ou moyen, l'image fait quand même 120ko 
Alors je met en petit mais c'est  petit 
Clic pour agrandir et avoir plus d'infos_​
_J'aime bien les composants électroniques lufograph: c'est pas vraiment monolithique dans la taille  mais dans la forme 
_


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## doudou83 (29 Janvier 2007)

A travers la vitre du TGV : un monolithe qui fume....




​


----------



## Virpeen (29 Janvier 2007)

Un nouveau... ça faisait longtemps... :rose:


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2007)

_euh&#8230; picouto&#8230; tu as les billets pour l'ile ? &#231;a devient urgentissime l&#224; ! 
_


----------



## Picouto (29 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4150603 a dit:
			
		

> _euh picouto tu as les billets pour l'ile ? ça devient urgentissime là !
> _


oui je les ai toujours sous le coude : 2 billets simple à destination de nohouaire


----------



## kanako (30 Janvier 2007)

premier post ici, 
j'adore vos photos  





mon monolithe il traine au bord des plages&#8230;
celui-l&#224; me met mal &#224; l'aise pas vous ?


----------



## macmarco (30 Janvier 2007)

Un ange de plus en plus monolithique.


----------



## La mouette (31 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (31 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Picouto (31 Janvier 2007)

belle bête


----------



## Luc G (1 Février 2007)

Les Pénitents des Mées


----------



## teo (1 Février 2007)

​
Boston, juillet 2001.



Ca me donne des envies d'y retourner, Cambridge surtout, Cape Cod et P-Town
excusez la qualité pourrave du scan, c'est la faute à ces boites qui scannent à la va vite n'importe comment  En l'occurence, des suisses


----------



## doudou83 (2 Février 2007)

*La cité "radieuse" (Le Corbusier)  à Marseille








*Un monolithe de béton achevé en 1952
160m de long,24m de large,56m de haut
​


----------



## Sloughi (2 Février 2007)




----------



## vousti (3 Février 2007)

monument valley


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Février 2007)




----------



## macmarco (4 Février 2007)




----------



## Picouto (4 Février 2007)

​


----------



## esope (5 Février 2007)

*Pile*







*et Face*


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Février 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (6 Février 2007)




----------



## al02 (6 Février 2007)

*Phare du Hourdel.*





​


----------



## mado (6 Février 2007)

Tromp&#233;e de fil 

Quoique.. Mais bon je l'avais d&#233;j&#224; post&#233; ici mon phare.


​


----------



## kanako (6 Février 2007)

(l'a perdu avec la compression&#8230


----------



## macmarco (6 Février 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (7 Février 2007)

*Château d'eau à Montmartre*​


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2007)

​


----------



## teo (11 Février 2007)

Quelques prises de ces derniers jours (_Alèm j'attend tes versions _). 
Y'en a partout 













​


----------



## vousti (11 Février 2007)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/[UR...ack.us/img110/42/img027ln2.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

​


----------



## Sloughi (11 Février 2007)




----------



## alèm (12 Février 2007)




----------



## vousti (12 Février 2007)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/[UR...k.us/img255/5566/macge5ky3.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

​


----------



## Aladisse (13 Février 2007)




----------



## La mouette (15 Février 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (16 Février 2007)




----------



## teo (16 Février 2007)

Suisse

***






France

Clic-image blah blah blah 
​


----------



## La mouette (19 Février 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (21 Février 2007)




----------



## lufograf (22 Février 2007)

Et hop ! Mon premier château d'eau !! 
Un peu trop post-nucléaire peut-être ? :rose:


----------



## Sloughi (25 Février 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2007)

​


----------



## Aladisse (27 Février 2007)




----------



## alèm (27 Février 2007)




----------



## guigus31 (28 Février 2007)




----------



## esope (2 Mars 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (4 Mars 2007)

​


Ma 1ère participation :rose: Indécise entre Couleur et N&B... Click...


----------



## macmarco (4 Mars 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> ​
> 
> 
> Ma 1ère participation :rose: Indécise entre Couleur et N&B... Click...




En noir et blanc elle a plus de force, je trouve.
En couleur il faudrait peut-être retravailler l'ambiance.


----------



## Joelaloose (4 Mars 2007)

Mon premier monolithe :


----------



## Joelaloose (4 Mars 2007)

....Puis mon deuxième, la tour aux puces à Thionville (Moselle)


----------



## Sloughi (4 Mars 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (5 Mars 2007)

Monolithes lyonnais


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mars 2007)

Mosquée Hassan II de Casablanca.


----------



## La mouette (5 Mars 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (8 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

La cheminée de mon boulanger





La flèche Pey-Berland à Bordeaux​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

*Le château neuf à Bayonne *


----------



## lufograf (9 Mars 2007)

kromozom a dit:


>




   Ben il a pu l'air très neuf 




 Ça y est je suis très loin....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Aller un peu de culture. 
A Bayonne, il y a deux châteaux, tous d'abord le château Vieux construit au XIe siècle, ensuite sur des fortification Anglaise du XIIIe siècle, Charles VII victorieux y fit greffer des tours, la forteresse prit le nom de châteaux Neuf.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (10 Mars 2007)




----------



## lumai (11 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## ange_63 (12 Mars 2007)




----------



## Picouto (15 Mars 2007)

Lège Cap-Ferret​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)




----------



## La mouette (15 Mars 2007)




----------



## teo (16 Mars 2007)

​clic image blah blah​
Spéciale dédicace au créateur du fil ​


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2007)

Sur la Planèze


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2007)

Sur le Causse Noir, en Aveyron, Roquesaltes


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2007)

La tour Magne, à Nîmes


----------



## Sloughi (16 Mars 2007)




----------



## vousti (17 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2007)




----------



## Aladisse (20 Mars 2007)




----------



## wip (20 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2007)




----------



## Eniluap (21 Mars 2007)

En Loire Atlantique, comme on a peur que les touristes trouvent pas la cote, je parle principalement des parisiens :love: :love: qui descendent à la baule...   !
On peint le plan de la region devinez ou?  
Voir la pièce jointe 13794


avec ça meme pas besoin de lunettes! :rateau:


----------



## wip (22 Mars 2007)

Bon, voila, comme on a fini par le plus beau des chateaux d'eau, je propose qu'on change un peu de type de monolithe 




​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

*Allez la suite, après j'arrête les base sous-marine...Peut-être...*​


----------



## Sloughi (25 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

Sloughi a dit:


> Tof


Elle pourrai aussi figurer dans le 72h du moment...
Sainte trique... Non j'l'ai pas dit... si?      Ah bon...


----------



## La mouette (27 Mars 2007)




----------



## lumai (29 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (2 Avril 2007)

*Monolithe volant !!





*​


----------



## doudou83 (2 Avril 2007)

*Tour " taille de guêpe " sur le front de Seine (Paris 15è) *




​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (4 Avril 2007)




----------



## lumai (6 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Klakmuf (9 Avril 2007)

Ce n'est pas une construction, mais une destruction


----------



## Sloughi (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## teo (10 Avril 2007)

​
Pour une fois, je compl&#232;te mon image par un texte. J'ai rarement ressenti quelque chose d'aussi fort et d'humain dans un b&#226;timent.

La tour de Jussieu m'impressionne de pr&#232;s ou de loin. Elle est surprenante autant de jour que de nuit, avec ce vide qui la dessine, particuli&#232;rement de loin, vue des quais, avec sa structure presque transparente. Elle est d&#233;construite, d&#233;sagr&#233;g&#233;e, mise &#224; nue, pour &#234;tre remise aux normes, remise en vie.

Elle m'impressionne non pas par sa taille, mais par sa fragilit&#233;. Je la ressens vivante et et en salle de r&#233;animation. A l'inverse de ces images de b&#226;timents toujours plus hauts et toujours plus incroyables, elle nous rappelle l'immensit&#233; de notre ignorance et de la fragilit&#233; de nos soci&#233;t&#233;s modernes face au progr&#232;s, face &#224; nos certitudes actuelles et pass&#233;es. Particuli&#232;rement frappant pour une universit&#233;, si&#232;ge du Savoir et lieu d'&#233;ducation.

Amiante, CFC, nucl&#233;aire, p&#233;trole, g&#233;n&#233;tique. Nous avan&#231;ons &#224; t&#226;tons dans le noir avec les certitudes d'un TGV lanc&#233; pour battre le record de vitesse. Je ne suis pas pass&#233;iste. Je ne suis pas anti-progr&#232;s. Je ne demande qu'un peu d'humilit&#233; face &#224; nos d&#233;couvertes. Un peu moins d'arrogance.

La tour de Jussieu est fragile comme l'Humanit&#233; sur cette terre qui un jour devra d&#233;faire et r&#233;parer si elle ne veut pas disparaitre.


----------



## lumai (10 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## wip (11 Avril 2007)

Bonjour les amis  

C'est cool le TGV pour faire des photos... 



​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (14 Avril 2007)

*Un des premiers monolithes de Paris La Défense

*


​


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2007)

a tiens, cette derni&#232;re photo me donne envie d'aller faire un tour (sans mauvais jeux de mot  ) a Creteil


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)




----------



## wip (19 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Sloughi (19 Avril 2007)




----------



## r0m1 (21 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2007)

Merci à tous de vos contributions.  
Il faudra que je vous fasse un jour une petite synthèse de toutes les idées que vos images m'ont inspirées.
En attendant, une photo :


----------



## Paski.pne (24 Avril 2007)

_*Une photo pas assez cochonne  *_


----------



## wip (25 Avril 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> _*Une photo pas assez cochonne  *_
> ​



Tiens, tu as renversé ton tabouret ??


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Avril 2007)

wip a dit:


> Tiens, tu as renversé ton tabouret ??


Ne surtout pas s'asseoir 

:casse: :rateau: 



PS : teo, macmarco, Sloughi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2007)

C'est la petite soeur de celle-ci dans "Vos plus belles..."​


----------



## Sloughi (3 Mai 2007)




----------



## Redoch (5 Mai 2007)

La premi&#232;re ici d&#233;j&#224; post&#233;, merci T&#233;o.
La deuxi&#232;me:


----------



## kanako (5 Mai 2007)

Redoch, (aussi bien celle-ci que la premi&#232;re) c'est magnifique. 
C'est o&#249; ?


----------



## Redoch (5 Mai 2007)

La premiére est en Bretagne pendant des vacances et la deuxiéme se trouve a 1Km de chez moi en Dordogne. voilou et pour ne pas flooder qui nuit a la santé.


​


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2007)

Redoch a dit:
			
		

> (&#8230



Je pr&#233;f&#232;re celle de ton autoportrait, plus Monolithe aux deux suivantes  Je la trouve beaucoup plus puissante ! 





clic-image blah blah
​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2007)

Près de cette usine, habitent des amis dont leur jardin a une particularité : les oiseaux chantent de jour comme de nuit. En effet, elle fonctionne selon les 3/8 et ronronne continuellement : les animaux ne savent plus où donner de la tête.
J'ai toujours vu cette cimenterie au bord de la vallée d'Azergues avec ces longs rails qui traversent les collines. Il n'y a pas eut que des désavantages (oui c'est vrai cette fine pellicule blanche continuelle sur les voitures, sur tout aussi). Par exemple, ils ont découverts des fossiles et ont réhabilité une ancienne carrière pour en faire un musée : l'espace Pierre folle sponsorisé par Lafarge© et inauguré par Haroun Tazieff en 1988.
​


----------



## macmarco (17 Mai 2007)

Ca faisait longtemps, tiens !


----------



## Picouto (17 Mai 2007)

Pareil, mais trois pour le prix d'un 





Place des Quinconces &#224; Bordeaux​


----------



## kanako (20 Mai 2007)

&#233;cole d'architecture de Lyon (&#224; Vaulx-en-Velin)


----------



## Joelaloose (21 Mai 2007)

Inutile de le pr&#233;senter


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2007)

jolie lumi&#232;re !


----------



## teo (22 Mai 2007)

Quand je le vois comme &#231;a, si l&#233;ger, si fin, si &#233;th&#233;r&#233;, je n'arrive pas &#224; le voir comme quelque chose de monolithique  
Pas vous ?


----------



## Joelaloose (22 Mai 2007)

teo a dit:


> Quand je le vois comme ça, si léger, si fin, si éthéré, je n'arrive pas à le voir comme quelque chose de monolithique
> Pas vous ?



pourtant il doit faire son poids


----------



## teo (22 Mai 2007)

Je dois avoir une vision particulière et trop massive du monolithe  

En voilà trois, trouvé lors d'un ouikende à Bruxelles.















​


----------



## lumai (22 Mai 2007)

*Monolithe façon géant vert





*​


----------



## kanako (22 Mai 2007)

teo a dit:


> Je dois avoir une vision particulière et trop massive du monolithe



Ouais, j'dois avoir la même vision. 
C'est pour ça depuis le début de ce fil, j'ai vu beaucoup de monolithes que je n'ai pas trouvés très monolithiques&#8230;
m'enfin


----------



## Lastrada (22 Mai 2007)

Et &#231;a, c'est plus conventionnel ?




​


----------



## Lastrada (22 Mai 2007)

Sinon, j'ai &#231;a aussi :





​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

Donc ce n'est pas un monolithe, car constitu&#233; de plusieurs blocs de b&#233;ton. (j'm'en fout je la met quand m&#234;me  AAAAAHHHHH Rebel insinde?  
Cependant, le titre du sujet: "Eloge du Monolithe : ch&#226;teaux d'eau, silos and Co" offre une large ouverture, car ni un ch&#226;teau d'eau ou un silo... ne constituent un monolithe, si nous devions nous en r&#233;f&#233;rer &#224; l'&#233;tymologie stricte du terme.
Personnellement j'accepte cette "d&#233;rive", si le mot monolithe en en t&#234;te du sujet avait &#233;t&#233; entre guillemet personne n'aurait bataill&#233;. Non!
J'arr&#234;te l&#224;, je commence &#224; m'auto-saouler, alors vous...


----------



## kanako (23 Mai 2007)

pour moi ce que tu poste est un monolithe car m&#234;me fait avec plusieurx couches de b&#233;tons, il &#233;voque un truc bien massif, comme un monolithe quoi&#8230;
pareil pour tes deux photos lastrada quoi que je pr&#233;f&#232;re la premi&#232;re.


----------



## teo (23 Mai 2007)

Kromozom: ta photo est pour moi une des plus monolithiques jamais postées ici  (en regard de ma propre définition ). C'est vraiment _2001: A Space Oddissey_  

Si j'ai mis un lien avec la page du wiki c'est bien pour montrer que la définition laisse toute latitude pour faire son propre choix: il y a plusieurs sens, le mot a évolué.  On entre ensuite vite dans le ressenti de chacun. Je faisais part de mon avis personnel face à un dilemne: le Viaduc de Millau est un monolithe ou une suite de monolithes, en tout cas pour moi. Mais cette photo est intéressante car double: les constructeurs ont réussi à justement faire oublier _(à part peut-être pour les habitants d'en bas )_ cet aspect-là. La photo en est la preuve: légéreté et grâce 

Pour en avoir parlé plusieurs fois avec jul29 qui a initié ce fil, _(mais pas assez Jul, je sais ! )_, le but du fil est de faire parler, _en texte_ ou _en image_, les gens que le thème intéresse. Et comme dans toute discussion, chaque point de vue a son intérêt


----------



## wip (23 Mai 2007)

Belles images sur cette page 
​

​


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mai 2007)

Première participation ici.


----------



## Lastrada (25 Mai 2007)

...


----------



## Craquounette (25 Mai 2007)

Dur dur de passer après Monsieur Lastrada mais bon, il faut bien que quelqu'un se lance 
.
.
.
.


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mai 2007)

Deux monolithes pour le prix d'un, c'est cadeau.


----------



## GroDan (28 Mai 2007)

En périphérie de Madrid, des multinationales construisent des tours...




C'est haut, ho, c'est haut !​


----------



## Craquounette (28 Mai 2007)

.
.
.


.
.
.
Plus jamais je ne monte-là!! Que cela soit dit


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2007)

Déjà posté mais suffisament monolithique pour figurer dans ce fil.
C'était mon hommage à Stanley Kubrick. ​


----------



## Luc G (3 Juin 2007)

De l'autre côté des remparts de la forêt de Saou.









Lastrada a dit:


> Deux monolithes pour le prix d'un, c'est cadeau.​



C'est parce que tu étais monté par l'escalier que tu penchais comme ça :mouais:


----------



## philire (11 Juin 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (11 Juin 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> C'est parce que tu étais monté par l'escalier que tu penchais comme ça :mouais:



C'est un hommage à Yvos 

Inculte !


----------



## Lastrada (16 Juin 2007)




----------



## GroDan (22 Juin 2007)

silos à sciures, anciennes chaiseries. Vendu à des italiens, la boite à fermer moins d'un an aprés...les carnets de commandes étaient pleins, la marque internationalement reconnu. Bisous à tous les boursicoteurs...sans eux, j'aurai jamais pu aller y faire quelques bobines.



​


----------



## Wolfmac (25 Juin 2007)

une photo qui prend du relief avec ton petit texte, belle émotion  
bravo


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> juste avant la temp&#234;te ​



j'avais aussi apr&#232;s la temp&#234;te... 




​
je viens de voir  qu'ils sont en train de d&#233;monter l'&#233;chafaudage je vais voir ce que donne les travaux


----------



## teo (20 Juillet 2007)

un grand classique, mais bon, toujours aussi impressionnant.














​
_Edit: modif taille de fichier, sorry Alèm _


----------



## Lastrada (20 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Sloughi (15 Août 2007)




----------



## teo (3 Septembre 2007)

la nuit, de loin...





​


----------



## meskh (3 Septembre 2007)

Carrefour en arabe (Qatar )


----------



## macmarco (3 Septembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> Carrefour en arabe (Qatar )




Tu t'es plant&#233;, c'est pas les photos insolites ici !


----------



## Luc G (5 Septembre 2007)

Corniches du Sauveterre au-dessus des gorges du Tarn


----------



## Joelaloose (7 Septembre 2007)

Le phare à l'entrée du port de Cassis


----------



## GroDan (9 Septembre 2007)

Eglise dans un quartier de Grosseto en Italie.



​


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2007)

Je suis fasciné par les éoliennes, les gros ouvrages en général, tellement massifs, tellement ingénieux, tellement nobles, défiant et s'harmonisant avec la nature, je suis comme un enfant sous les pales de ces géants qui ressemblent à s'y méprendre à ces terrifiants tripod de la guerre des mondes.

Difficile de les prendre en photo, de rendre compte de leur taille gigantesque, appréciez la lumière du Nord au passage sur ces modestes clichés.

Un des clichés qui circulent sur ces monstres, c'est le bruit, et bien sachez que même dessous, on ne les entends pas, on entend juste le léger ronronnement de la turbine, mais par contre les pales sont inaudibles.

Par contre, et c'est surprenant, les éoliennes puent, mais vraiment quoi, pire que les pieds de Sandra quand elle met ses kickers de fille... ou alors c'était l'épandage peut-être.


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2007)

une photo par post, heureusement qu'elles ne p&#232;sent pas lourd&#8230;

en passant, ce post fera plaisir au cr&#233;ateur du sujet&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Septembre 2007)

*(Click to zoom. * )​ 



 (Premi&#232;re fois que je poste ici. :bebe: 

 On me murmure en coulisses qu'en toute rigueur cette statue est un haut-relief et non un monolithe &#224; proprement parler, mais je pense que je ne suis peut-&#234;tre pas trop hors sujet, malgr&#233; tout.  )


----------



## teo (19 Septembre 2007)

bah un monolithe est un bloc de pierre, donc tu es dedans, mais bon c'est vrai que ce n'est pas l'habituel vu qu'on va plutot vers les silos, chateau d'eau et autres monolithes impressionnants.


_Remarque d'ordre général comme partout sur les forums: l'intérêt n'est pas de poster absolument, c'est surtout de se souvenir et relire le message original._
_Si je devais poster une photo d'église, je me posterais à 5 ou 10m des murs et je ferai un cliché en contre-plongée de la cathédrale d'Albi par exemple. Sinon, j'éviterai. Je m'abstiendrais de poster la Tour Eiffel ou alors d'un point de vue très très original et vraiment dans l'idée du fil. J'éviterai les poteaux électriques vu leur faible corpulence ou alors de tout près, idem pour les éoliennes. Voilà, mais comme toujours c'est mon point de vue, c'est subjectif. Mais j'ai la faiblesse de penser que ce n'est pas très éloigné de ce que pensait notre ami jardinier _


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> bah un monolithe est un bloc de pierre, donc tu es dedans, mais bon c'est vrai que ce n'est pas l'habituel vu qu'on va plutot vers les silos, chateau d'eau et autres monolithes impressionnants.
> 
> 
> _Remarque d'ordre général comme partout sur les forums: l'intérêt n'est pas de poster absolument, c'est surtout de se souvenir et relire le message original._
> _Si je devais poster une photo d'église, je me posterais à 5 ou 10m des murs et je ferai un cliché en contre-plongée de la cathédrale d'Albi par exemple. Sinon, j'éviterai. Je m'abstiendrais de poster la Tour Eiffel ou alors d'un point de vue très très original et vraiment dans l'idée du fil. J'éviterai les poteaux électriques vu leur faible corpulence ou alors de tout près, idem pour les éoliennes. Voilà, mais comme toujours c'est mon point de vue, c'est subjectif. Mais j'ai la faiblesse de penser que ce n'est pas très éloigné de ce que pensait notre ami jardinier _


Je précise que je n'ai jamais posté nulle part sur MacG sans avoir lu au moins le premier post du thread en question, et aussi d'autres, évidemment. 
Là, je ne sais jamais trop où est la limite entre un léger hors sujet admis, et une photo qui n'aurait vraiment pas sa place ici. 
Dès le premier post, l'auteur de ce thread précise que lui-même s'éloigne justement de la définition stricte du mot "monolithe". 


> Un château d'eau, un silo, ne sont pas des monolithes à proprement parler mais les évoquent fortement, nous renvoyant à leur ancestral pouvoir de fascination...


Il cite par contre les statues de l'Île de Pâques en exemple de "vrais" monolithes. 

Donc, j'ai estimé après réflexion et hésitation que cette photo pouvait avoir sa place ici.  

Entièrement d'accord avec ta remarque d'ordre général, quant à la recherche d'une certaine originalité, et de la pertinence d'une photo par rapport à un thread. 
L'exemple de la Tour Eiffel me semble d'ailleurs judicieux ; c'est évidemment un sujet "casse-gueule". Il me semblait, par exemple, que *cette photo* collait bien avec le sujet "Carte postale", et que *celle-ci* possédait une certaine originalité.  

Je n'ai pas un haut niveau en photo, mais je fais particulièrement attention à ne pas poster n'importe quoi. 

Après, il y a sans doute dans l'appréciation de tout ça une certaine subjectivité.


----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2007)

Pour moi, cette photo résume bien la difficulté du sujet.
Il y a plusieurs éléments que les uns et les autres ne considèreront pas forcément comme des monolithes : les silos au premier plan à droite, le grand pylône au second plan à gauche et la tour de télévision à l'arrière-plan. A la limite, on pourrait rajouter les bâtiments industriels quasiment sans la moindre ouverture.
Je crois que la question n'a pas de réponse définive et c'est ce qui rend ce sujet intéressant.


----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2007)

Des monolithes incontestables.


----------



## teo (20 Septembre 2007)

"Ils déchirent leur race" dirait mon cousin  Et il rajouterait: "Même"


----------



## macinside (3 Octobre 2007)

c'est dur a exposer la velvia :rose:


----------



## Bibabelou (4 Octobre 2007)




----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2007)

_ce sont les plus beaux phares&#8230; parce qu'ils prot&#232;gent de pas grand chose&#8230;&#160;
et parce que je suis volontairement (et avec une mauvaise foi assum&#233;e) chauvin ! 

"Chef, chef, on s'est &#233;chou&#233; sur un banc de sable&#8230; "_


----------



## Aladisse (12 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (17 Octobre 2007)




----------



## GroDan (23 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## joanes (23 Octobre 2007)

Villneuvette, au temps où...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (2 Novembre 2007)

*Minaret de la grande mosquée de Casablanca (200m de haut )  



*


----------



## Sloughi (7 Novembre 2007)




----------

